

Open HUB is dead – or worse, it's a zombie - davidgerard
http://erack.org/blog/archives/57-Open-HUB-is-dead-or-worse,-its-a-zombie.html

======
makecheck
Well I think I know why.

I checked there just the other day and wanted to update my project because
some information was out of date. After logging in _successfully_ , it
wouldn't let me change _anything_ without my PHONE NUMBER. Not even the
tiniest detail.

Sorry. I won't do that. Your web site is not my bank, I just don't care about
it that much.

